# Curious GWB - George Bush Raps



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2009)

*Curious GWB - George Bush Raps*

 [yt]7JX-Bx0BETQ[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2009)

Curious George? Oh, I forgot, It's ok to call HIM a monkey or a chimp but, racist and wrong to call (The ONE) Obama one...


----------



## jarrod (Apr 23, 2009)

"land of the brave, &, sorta kinda free"

lol!

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Curious George? Oh, I forgot, It's ok to call HIM a monkey or a chimp but, racist and wrong to call (The ONE) Obama one...


Actually, I got a kick out of the video.  

Was looking for a different one.....

[yt]2w9k3qAJA40[/yt]

Then there's this

[yt]ZCiaaXKQMVw[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Now this, is hilarious.
[yt]Dii3mzMQ3SQ[/yt]

You gotta respect someone who can laugh at themselves like this.

"You know you've botched it when people sympathize with lawyers".


----------

